

PayPal and Netflix cozy up to Node.js - filipedeschamps
http://www.javaworld.com/article/2104442/enterprise-java/paypal-and-netflix-cozy-up-to-node-js.html

======
filipedeschamps
"We're used to working in JavaScript all day long. Having Node just makes it
feel like a very natural extension of our work environment," Liu said. In the
six months working with Node.js, Netflix has seen "huge gains" in developer
productivity."

Everyone with the same speech, and it's awesome. Context switching is a huge
problem.

